# Navionics chip



## NETGAIN (Mar 20, 2010)

What is a good navionics chip for a 597 ci humminbird fish finder/GPS, for the western basin of Lake Erie???? Are there different options??? Any input would be great.... Thanks


----------



## Kodiak50 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a 787CI and a 755C.If you can find the SD/14FISH chip it is fantastic. The 8D/Prem-E4 is a good choice


----------

